# Our first field tournament at Clinton County, Ohio



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

We finally had our first tournament on our brand new field course here in wilmington, Ohio. It's been a long road to this point, but after today, it was worth it. 

We had great weather today in southwest ohio, nice and cool and little to no wind. Today's high was only 71! With the great weather, we had a good turnout. We had 32 shooters show up. All of them in only three classes, freestyle, bowhunter freestyle, and traditional. 

This the first time we have done this, and there were some bugs we'll need to work out for next time. For one, our shotgun start was botched completely. We started shooting 35 minutes late from disorganization on the part of the shoot organizer (yep, you guessed it..). We'll work on this for next time. We'll probably have a shooter hauler by then, but don't know yet what that may be. Also, a pound of 3 inch double headed nails aren't enough to pin up 14 targets, we needed two pounds, and that was a little delay. It's a long way to the clubhouse from the course for lunch. A few other things that I noticed that I'll keep to myself.  

The course has never been shot before, by anyone! There have been a few guys checking their site tapes on the 65 yarder at number 2, but that's it. The course is going to take a little bit to figure out.  It's tough. 

We also learned that 14 targets is perceived to be a full day by the masses. :angel: The first half took 3 hrs, 10:30-1:30. The next half, after everyone figured out the pace, took less than 2.5 hours. I bet rounds just keep getting faster as the shooters figure the game out a little more each time. Lots of shooters didn't want, or couldn't, stick around for the second half. I think only about 60% stayed to shoot the second half. 

We're hoping to do it again in September, possibly on the 18th? 

I have 212 pictures that I'll post some of probably tomorrow. About 50 are on my facebook page right now. 

I understand this game isn't for everyone, that was apparent today. But, I hope that the guys/gals that did enjoy it come back for the next one! 

I'd also like to thank some people!!!:

Bill Haas for taking up my slack in the 3D program! Without Bill, I wouldn't of had the time to devote to the field program. Thanks Bill! Also thanks to Ken Girard for running the 3D side practically alone while I was in field mode. Thanks Ken! Those guys run a mighty fine 3D shoot, and really have all year long. They don't get near enough credit. 

The two busiest soldiers to help with the course installation were Jeremy Evans and Kenny Gibson. Without these two guys, the course just wouldn't of happened. They were an immense force with weedeater/axe/chainsaw/brushaxe/pruners/mower/whatever! Thanks guys!
Also, I'd like to thank the following:

Bryan Traud for welding up some killer target stands.
Bill Haas for helping with layout.
Todd McNelly for being my walking rulebook today and since we started this, and also photographer today. He answered a lot of questions that I couldn't, and also done registration.
Todd Viars for helping with installation.
Jeremy Evans for being on hand as a representative of the Ohio Archer's Association, and Kenny Gibson the same. 
Ken Girard for hanging the faces today and rounding up the trad shooters.
Our gracious Board of Directors for allowing me to spend almost $4000 in field orientated stuff! 
I know I missed someone, so speak up if it's you! 

See you in September!

Jeremiah


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*whoops*

Add to the list:

Rick Sierman and Don French for mowing the course! Thanks for making it shorts ready and tick free.


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

My first field event ever, and I'm hooked. I shot well (i think) and learned alot. I'll be a little more ready for the next one. The course was awsome. It was obvious that a lot of planning and work was done to make it happen.


----------



## twistedfreak (Sep 9, 2007)

very nice course and just not saying that because i help out. very well though out and great shots


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

First time I have shot a field round and had a blast. Not all the 3D'rs took off after the first half but yes it was a workout. :crutch:
Would have had a decent score if I didn't shoot the wrong dot twice on that "easy" bunny target which was last. :fuming: 
Can't wait for the next go around. Great job to all those who setup and ran that shoot.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Congrats on completing your course and getting the first shoot together :clap:

Sounds like you guys had a great time . You keep doing what your doing and you'll have a bunch of shooters soon :wink:


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks, Jeremiah, for putting on a great shoot. It was harder than an average 3D shoot, especailly the last few targets. Holding at full draw and trying to keep steady was difficult. But that is the shooter not the course. 30 arrows in 3D vs 112+ (2 practice targets, target range X2) in Field will wear ya down. Gotta shoot more!!! One thing that contributed to the slow going on the first 14 was not being familiar with how we were supposed to shoot. Todd did a good job of explaining the rules but I know I forgot some of what he said by the time we got to the 2nd target. We started shooting 1shooter at a time until Todd reminded us to shoot 2 or more at a time. That sped things up considerably. Scoring was slow when trying to pick out our arrows from the 16 in the target. 2 of us had almost identical arrow setups which had us counting the wrong ones a few times. But again that is the shooters and not the course. 

Looking forward to the next event...:darkbeer:


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

I don't know about "harder" just different than 3D. Most of the guys there yesterday can wax me on a 3D course, but I somehow posted the two highest halfs yesterday. It's not "harder" just a different game. I'd say 3D is harder, but it has a lot to do with my background. I can't judge yardage on a football field, and I can't see pins well enough to shoot the short classes.  I'm just a mess when it comes to 3D, even though I do enjoy it every once in a while. 

The next shoot is still yet to be determined, but I'm hoping for a date in September before opener. 

Jeremiah


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Harder was the wrong word, I guess. More shooting involved than 3D. For me it means I need to take/make the time to shoot more arrows. I haven't been keeping track of the number of arrows I shoot each time I practice. I need to start doing that because I'm not shooting as many as I think I am. Yeah, in 3D, yardage estimation is difficult for me, too, especially looking in/through shadows. With 4 arrows per target in Field, you get to make adjustments if needed to get in the "X". 1 bad arrow doesn't kill your score. There also seems to be a more relaxed atmosphere with the shooters. Everybody knows the yardage and we all shot from the same spot. No need to "glass" the target to find the "X" ring (although I did catch myself doing that a couple of times) so the shooting went quick. It's still competitive but slightly different than 3D...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Guys, I've been busy over on the NC thread this morning, but wanted to congratulate you all on the new range and your first shoot. Sounds like you had a great time.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Sounds like everyone had a good time. Congradulations on getting every thing up and running. 32 shooters is a nice turn out for a local field shoot these days. Hopefully the news will spread of what a fun shoot you all host and the numbers will grow. Cant wait to see the photos. Us NC Field Archers love to shoot. We are capable of showing up any where. May see a few of us in the future. Way to get the fever spreading. Have fun with it all.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> I can't see pins well enough to shoot the short classes.


Ohio 3Der, can you explain what you meant by this statement for the pins class (AKA bowhunter classes)


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

see, it wasnt THAT hard, was it? 

if you like to shoot, it's a fun game. there's still time to enjoy the jaw-jackin between walkin to get your arrows, scoring and walking to the next target.


now...the 2 questions for the newbs....first one was answered, how long it took ya. but, we have the second one.......

what did you experience that was not what you were told about this version of competitive archery?


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*easy*



Spotshooter2 said:


> Ohio 3Der, can you explain what you meant by this statement for the pins class (AKA bowhunter classes)


When range estimation isn't as critical, ie, in the short classes, I give up that advantage as I'm trying to aim with tiny balls of fire on top of fuzzy blobs of brown and black. With a scope, I can focus it using lenses and clarifier peeps but I could shoot a 40 yard target from anything from 0-50. Like I said, I'm a 3D mess! 

Scores:
MFS
Ken Gibson 259/264
Jeremy Holcomb 265/263
Ray Wise 249/259
Jeff Webb 249/243
Mike Shepherd 256
Roger Smith 256
Pat Kinsel 259/254
Jesse Engle 264/258
Bill Haas 265/266
Dustin Burdine 254
Kevin Tindle 255
Tim Traud 236
Bryan Traud 250
Charles Hargrave 222/213
Jeremy Evans 248/258
David Broxterman 258
Howard Mosier 240/240
Tim Vinup DNF
Ron Davis 254
Jared Neal 267
Jeremiah McDowell 270/269
Todd Viars 
Dave Brooks

Traditional
Tom Lord 115/77
Mike Bailey 149/150
Tom Arnet 143/141
Charlie Effert 140/125
Ken Girard 93/93

Bowhunter Freestyle
Jamie Strunk 250
Gary Howard 215
Tammy Brooks 
Jen Davis DNF

I'll post pics now, stay tuned.....


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*pics*

Target 1


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*Target 2*

Target 2

and Target 3


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*Target 4*

Target 4

Target 5


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*Target 6*

Target 6

and Target 7


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*Target 8*

the fan


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*nine*

Target 9, from our "cliff"


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*target 10*

10
and 11


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*12*

12 and 13


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*13 and 14*

last lanes


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*misc*

misc

That's all I'm doing! 

Thanks a bunch to Todd McNelly for taking the pictures.

Jeremiah


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Thanks for the clarification and that is one nice looking range. Lots of trees for shade. I bet your next shoot will have lots more people shooting when word gets around. Congratulations


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*shade*



Spotshooter2 said:


> Thanks for the clarification and that is one nice looking range. Lots of trees for shade. I bet your next shoot will have lots more people shooting when word gets around. Congratulations


Only 6, 7, and 8 are in the sun. Every other target is under a nice and high canopy. Thanks for the compliments.

Maybe I can get someone else to explain the lanes at each target, kind of describe the shot, since the pictures don't really show the up and downhill angles? I'm hitting the hay.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*hardest targets*

Our hardest targets are as follows:

1. 80 yard wu
2. 45 yard wu
3. 60 yard
4. 30 yard
5. 50 yard
6. 45 yard
7. 55 yard
8. 35 fan
9. 40 yard
10. bunny
11. 25 yard
12. 65 yard
13. 20 yard
14. 15 yard

I can't believe that our 65 yarder is the third easiest shot on the course! That blows my mind. I also can't believe that for the first half, the 45 yard walk up was the hardest target? I'll have to keep an eye on that one.  

Cool stuff.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

very nice range. :thumbs_up :beer:

ahhhh....see, you're thinking in the wrong direction......there are no easy targets in field. each target should have equal amounts of brain power on all 4 arrows. 

see.....there is something to be learned from the 'new' old game. 

what you see in your sight at 30ft is the same image you see at 80yds......all ya gotta do is make the shot. the rest is all in the grey matter


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

rock monkey said:


> see, it wasnt THAT hard, was it?
> 
> if you like to shoot, it's a fun game. there's still time to enjoy the jaw-jackin between walkin to get your arrows, scoring and walking to the next target.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ravenshorn (Nov 1, 2006)

All,

I enjoyed just walking around and taking pictures at the new range. The pictures don't do it justice at all. The 30 yard (#1), 80 yard walk up, 15 yard, 35 yard fan I think are my favorite layouts. I see a lot of great promise in this course; very nice caricature in the grounds.

Needless to say if I don’t shoot in September, I’m going to have to have a damn good reason why not.  Personally I'd rather shoot field than 3D any day of the week. :wink:

Todd McNelly


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

Ohio_3Der said:


> I can't believe that our 65 yarder is the third easiest shot on the course! That blows my mind. I also can't believe that for the first half, the 45 yard walk up was the hardest target? I'll have to keep an eye on that one.


There's just enough side-hill on some of those shots to really throw you if you're not watching your bubble. None of our shots have a real noticeable side-hill slant to them, but it's still out there. 

It was interesting to run through the second time and see how many targets had 90% of the holes either in the left side or right side of the target face.


----------



## spotman (Jun 2, 2006)

*Butts*

What kind of butt are on the range?


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

spotman said:


> What kind of butt are on the range?



They are Pacific Bow Butts


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> I'm still learning this sport and the longer distances give me fits with anchoring,


 Hdracer, usually when people have trouble with their anchor at long distance it is because they are just moving their bow arm for the long distance shots. You should draw back and anchor just like you are shooting a 20 yard shot then bend at the waist to bring your sight onto target. Doing it this way will keep your anchor firmly planted for the long shots.


----------



## AllTheRage (Apr 29, 2008)

*Field archery*

DANGIT JEREMIAH , now I've gotta give Micheal Deck a call and order a
new sight {approx 300 to 500 bucks} I was'nt ready for this past shoot 
now I have to get my crap together , Looks to be one heck of a fun shoot.
Also the set's look AWESOME , great work to those who helped to put it on.
Chris


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

I've got a hardly used Copper John EVO2 just setting on a shelf at home. You can have it for $185 if you want it.  

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

*Wow*

Great looking shoot. I wish I could have made it over to shoot with
you all. I'll try to make the next one.

Shawn


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ohio_3Der said:


> Our hardest targets are as follows:
> 
> I can't believe that our 65 yarder is the third easiest shot on the course! That blows my mind. I also can't believe that for the first half, the 45 yard walk up was the hardest target? I'll have to keep an eye on that one.
> 
> Cool stuff.


A lot of people do ok on the 65.....it is a pretty big dot for that distance :wink:

as for the 45.....a lot of people screw the pooch on that one because the dot looks so big and the get lazy....I can't tell you how many times I have Xed the the 45 and 40 then missed the 35 and 30 :doh:

actually after looking at the picture of the 45 again....I know why it kicked everyone's butt :zip:


Nice looking course though :thumb: The only suggestion I would make is to get away from scoring as a half. If someone wants to shoot a half and roll then that's great.....but an official round is 560 round. You would say that we shot a 145 10X/148 15X indoor round :wink:


----------



## ccfsa_archery (May 15, 2003)

cool


----------



## ccfsa_archery (May 15, 2003)

I needed to this to see your pictures


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

it's just a different discipline of the sport of target archery, thats all.

there are different applications of brain power that carry over between field and 3d, and then there are some that are all their own.

fling whatcha bring, shoot your game and enjoy. some will enjoy, others wont. is one 'better' than the other? no.....it's just 'different'. field is a shooters game. 3d is what it is......which there are more than several different ways to describe it.

whatever discipline you choose, enjoy it and dont degrade the others because it's not your 'game'


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> A lot of people do ok on the 65.....it is a pretty big dot for that distance :wink:


The 55 and the 60 are both bigger dots at their distances, actually, there is just one target that has a smaller dot at it's distance than the 65, and thats the 80 wu. The 80 wu was our hardest target, for this particular shoot, so it makes no sense that the 65 would be on the other end of the spectrum. I can't wait to another tournament for some more data! I bet the list changes every tournament. If we get too many more shooters though, I won't be putting in each score into excel.  

We only have two targets that are uphill. The 45 wu is one of them, the 30 is the other. The 30 was also way up on the toughness scale. Plus, I believe that the 30 is the smallest dot out there at it's distance?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ohio_3Der said:


> The 55 and the 60 are both bigger dots at their distances, actually, there is just one target that has a smaller dot at it's distance than the 65, and thats the 80 wu. The 80 wu was our hardest target, for this particular shoot, so it makes no sense that the 65 would be on the other end of the spectrum. I can't wait to another tournament for some more data! I bet the list changes every tournament. If we get too many more shooters though, I won't be putting in each score into excel.
> 
> We only have two targets that are uphill. The 45 wu is one of them, the 30 is the other. The 30 was also way up on the toughness scale. Plus, I believe that the 30 is the smallest dot out there at it's distance?


Oh I know the dot is bigger at 55 and 60....but it's still big for 65. I usually shoot 65 as well or better then the other two for some reason. I think it's just the way it fits my scope :noidea:

the 30 is arguably the hardest face on the range...that thing looks PUNY. I would rather shoot the 50+ targets any day of then that dag on thing. Plus everyone always likes to make it one of the tougher targets on the range :doh:

You should see the 30 at my home course ukey:


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Spotshooter2 said:


> Hdracer, usually when people have trouble with their anchor at long distance it is because they are just moving their bow arm for the long distance shots. You should draw back and anchor just like you are shooting a 20 yard shot then bend at the waist to bring your sight onto target. Doing it this way will keep your anchor firmly planted for the long shots.


I might not have my peep and sight set right. At over 70 yards, I need to strain my neck to see the sight through the peep. If I draw and anchor as if I were shooting 40 yards, I can't see my whole sight in the peep. Maybe that is what's moving my arm and changing my anchor. I know this but don't know how to correct it.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

I'm still a field rookie, but I like my peep to be really comfortable at 50 yards. The 50 yard target is the farthest that you shoot at the 50 cm face, so it's usually pretty tough. The targets longer than that are on a bigger face, and they are a little easier because of that. So, I give my self a chance to make the best shots I can at 50 with a peep that is taylor made for that distance. Just a theory right now, I haven't had a chance to prove or disprove it yet. 

Our next tournament will be on the 20th, as it sits right now!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You need or should set your peep in the 40-50 yd range. What works best for you is up to you to determine everyone is different. 

I usually set mine around 45 yds or so...


----------



## RD's Whitetails (Nov 19, 2003)

*It has to be said!*

Let me know if it's just me or not, I think Clinton County is the premier place in this part of the state for archery! They have the best 3d shoots around, a great spot league in the winter along with best spot sprint tournaments on some Fridays in the winter, and now they've added this field course. I can hardly take it. I shot last weekend and I must say I will have a setup for that now. Great job with design, setup, and clearing. It was a ball of fun. These guys should be commended not only for giving us something fun to do, but for preserving the archery tradition. Thanks a bunch guys and I can't wait to see what you come up with next.


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

RD's Whitetails said:


> .....I can't wait to see what you come up with next.


Next on the list is Archery Jarts. Hula hoops will be placed 250 yards apart. Traditional lawn dart (Jarts) rules will be followed. However, similar to dodgeball, if you catch an opponents arrow before it hits the ground they are eliminated from the game. :tongue:

But in all seriousess, I have to agree with RD. There is no better or more popular place for archery in the area. I drive 1 hour each way to get there and it is completely worth it every time.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

Geesh, I guess we'll need to come up with a proforma and a business plan, then start the feasibility study for Jarts now... 

Good post, RD!


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for the tips on the peep location, guys. Something I'll need to play with. Should be able to use it for both Field and FITA target shoots with the JOAD club.

I second the opinion that CCFSA has the best setup for archery. It's impressive the numbers they draw for 3D when other clubs only have hand full. I get irritated when something keeps me from making their shoots.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

thats the easy stuff......try sellin it to the insurance guys




Ohio_3Der said:


> Geesh, I guess we'll need to come up with a proforma and a business plan, then start the feasibility study for Jarts now...
> 
> Good post, RD!


----------

